# 1964 Ford Galaxie Hopper



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

Just had my car built by Carlton Tucker (Triangle Hydraulics) and he snapped out on the Galaxie...Mad Props to him..car turned out nice and hits back bumper fresh out the gate With a SINGLE PUMP....check out my videos and pics...Props to the Midwest...ANIMOSITY C.C.</span>











































VIDEOS

Galaxie #1
Galaxie #2


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Looks good homie...Good to see some cars come from central IL.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looks cool carlton is real good people


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

im not a ford guy but dam thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

NICE AND QUICK.............SOME PEOPLES CARS TEND TO STAY UP IN THE AIR HANGIN W/12'S IN THE BACK HMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## HiLow63 (Feb 2, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

:biggrin: my pops had one of those ,dammm i like it,its somethin diffrent :thumbsup:


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

Galaxie hoppin !?!?!!?! Came out realy nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: sweet ride


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im not used to seein galaxies because if i remember correctly from 65 (or was it 64?)and up they had leaf springs a uni body and that weird ass strut setup in the front.


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Nov 26 2006, 03:50 PM~6639961
> *im not used to seein galaxies because if i remember correctly from 65 (or was it 64?)and up they had leaf springs a uni body and that weird ass strut setup in the front.
> *


Yeah...they did have leafs....had to 4 link it and it works great


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Nov 26 2006, 04:47 PM~6639608
> *NICE AND QUICK.............SOME PEOPLES CARS TEND TO STAY UP IN THE AIR HANGIN W/12'S IN THE BACK  HMMMMMMMMMM
> *


16,s in the rear...HMMMMMM


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 06:52 PM~6640325
> *Yeah...they did have leafs....had to 4 link it and it works great
> *



fuck it dude who cares that thing swings!


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

looks good homie
what kind of set-up you running in there i know single but what brand


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Nov 26 2006, 05:43 PM~6640646
> *looks good homie
> what kind of set-up you running in there i know single but what brand
> *


1showtime piston pump to the nose two to the rear & 8 batt...........we.ll b adding 2 more batt very soon


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Nov 26 2006, 06:39 PM~6639898
> *  :thumbsup: sweet ride
> *


x2


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 06:49 PM~6640690
> *1showtime piston pump to the nose two to the rear & 8 batt...........we.ll b adding 2 more batt very soon
> *



you have any pics


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

that thing does good, and dont look too bad done up low style. just need to scrub them whitewalls a little!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pennywise619_@Nov 26 2006, 03:37 PM~6639545
> *im not  a ford guy but dam thats nice  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

GOOD JOB CARLTON! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 26 2006, 09:01 PM~6641132
> *GOOD JOB CARLTON! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO BEN


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 05:49 PM~6640690
> *1showtime piston pump to the nose two to the rear & 8 batt...........we.ll b adding 2 more batt very soon
> *


nice, but with that pump it should hit bumper in3-4 hits


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 09:48 PM~6641448
> *nice, but with that pump it should hit bumper in3-4 hits
> *


I GUEST U BUILT 1 B 4 WE DID & YOURS HIT BUMPER IN 2 HIT  SHIT TALKER


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Nov 26 2006, 08:03 PM~6641549
> *I GUEST U BUILT 1 B 4 WE DID & YOURS HIT BUMPER IN 2 HIT   SHIT TALKER
> *


my monte carlo had one of those pumps years ago before they were on the market and when dialed in it hit in3-4 hit i built plenty of hoppers homie i think your jumping the gun i didnt talk no shit. i have shit that will murder anything you have over there if its like that i only do hoppers no dancers.
was trying to give a little inspiration to a cat and here you go. 



GO N DANCE SOMETHIN HOMIE YOUR NOT UP FOR HOPPING ME.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 09:48 PM~6641448
> *nice, but with that pump it should hit bumper in3-4 hits
> *


I GUEST U BULIT 1 B 4 WE DID & YOURS HIT BUMPER IN 2 HITS 
 SHIT TALKER


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 10:09 PM~6641570
> *my monte carlo had one of those pumps years ago before they were on the market and when dialed in it hit in3-4 hit i built plenty of hoppers homie i think your jumping the gun i didnt talk no shit. i have shit that will murder anything you have over there if its like that i only do hoppers no dancers.
> was trying to give a little inspiration to a cat and here you go.
> GO N DANCE SOMETHIN HOMIE YOUR NOT UP FOR HOPPING ME.
> *


I,VE NEVER EVEN HEARD OF U , YOUR A NOBODY,U JUMP THE GUN ....  CAR STILL GETTING DIAL IN .O REGARDLESS IT STILL HITS BUMPER & WERE HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 08:09 PM~6641570
> *my monte carlo had one of those pumps years ago before they were on the market and when dialed in it hit in3-4 hit i built plenty of hoppers homie i think your jumping the gun i didnt talk no shit. i have shit that will murder anything you have over there if its like that i only do hoppers no dancers.
> was trying to give a little inspiration to a cat and here you go.
> GO N DANCE SOMETHIN HOMIE YOUR NOT UP FOR HOPPING ME.
> *


WE WILL SHOW YOU IN A SEC HOMIE YOU PICKED THE WRONG CAT


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 10:17 PM~6641625
> *WE WILL SHOW YOU IN A SEC HOMIE YOU PICKED THE WRONG CAT
> *


SAID MY PEACE HOMIE....U PICKED ON US ...LATER


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Nov 26 2006, 08:16 PM~6641621
> *I,VE NEVER EVEN HEARD OF U , YOUR A NOBODY,U JUMP THE GUN ....  CAR STILL GETTING DIAL IN .O REGARDLESS IT STILL  HITS BUMPER & WERE HAPPY  :biggrin:
> *


NEVER HA HA IM GLAD IT HITS BUMPER I TRIED OFFERING A LITTLE SUPPORT TO THE CAT. MUST BE YOUR FIRST HOPPER YOU DID I SEEN THE CHAINS IN THE FRONT TYPICAL DANCER. IF YOU DONT KNOW ME GOOD IM FAMOUS ON THE WET COAST HOMIE AND IM GONNA MAKE SURE YOUR GUPPIE ASS FIGURES IT OUT THIS YEAR COMIN UP ILL BE IN YOUR AREA. YOU ARE A NOBODY HOMIE I BEEN DOING THIS WAY LONGER THAN YOU HAD YOUR FIRST LRM PIC HOMIE QUIT IT.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 10:21 PM~6641656
> *NEVER HA HA IM GLAD IT HITS BUMPER I TRIED OFFERING A LITTLE SUPPORT TO THE CAT. MUST BE YOUR FIRST HOPPER YOU DID I SEEN THE CHAINS IN THE FRONT TYPICAL DANCER. IF YOU DONT KNOW ME GOOD IM FAMOUS ON THE WET COAST HOMIE AND IM GONNA MAKE SURE YOUR GUPPIE ASS FIGURES IT OUT THIS YEAR COMIN UP ILL BE IN YOUR AREA.    YOU ARE A NOBODY HOMIE I BEEN DOING THIS WAY LONGER THAN YOU HAD YOUR FIRST LRM PIC HOMIE QUIT IT.
> *


FUCK OFF,YOUR THE GUPPIE ASS ,


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 08:09 PM~6641570
> *my monte carlo had one of those pumps years ago before they were on the market and when dialed in it hit in3-4 hit i built plenty of hoppers homie i think your jumping the gun i didnt talk no shit. i have shit that will murder anything you have over there if its like that i only do hoppers no dancers.
> was trying to give a little inspiration to a cat and here you go.
> GO N DANCE SOMETHIN HOMIE YOUR NOT UP FOR HOPPING ME.
> *



There is a big difference in a MONTE CARLO and a FORD GALAXIE...length, weight and other things.....this is the 1st galaxie hopper that ive seen.....the muthafucka hits back bumper...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 08:31 PM~6641724
> *There is a big difference in a MONTE CARLO and a FORD GALAXIE...length, weight and other things.....this is the 1st galaxie hopper that ive seen.....the muthafucka hits back bumper...
> *


COOL ALL I DID WAS TELL THEM I HAD THE SAME SHIT IN MY CAR AND IT HIT BUMPER IN THERE VIDEO IT DIDNT HIT SO I WAS TRYING TO TELL THEM KEEP TRYING IT WILL WORK WITH THAT EQUIPMENT. I WAS TRYING TO KEEP SPIRITS UP I BUILT CARS AND HAD TO DIAL IT IN TO BE ON POINT I WAS JUST OFFERING ANOTHER POINT OF VIEW FROM A PERSON WHO MASTERED THAT PUMP IN THE CAR THATS IT DIDNT KNOCK IT AT ALL 
CAR DANCER IS THE ONE TRYING TO START SHIT.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

OKAY ENOUGH SAID BIGTIME HYDRAULICS AND "INDIVIDUALS" CAR CLUB IS #1 EVERYWHERE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 08:38 PM~6641779
> *OKAY ENOUGH SAID BIGTIME HYDRAULICS AND "INDIVIDUALS" CAR CLUB IS #1 EVERYWHERE
> 
> 
> ...


READ THE TOP MR TRIANGLE "KINGS OF THIS SHIT"


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

SINGLE PUMP PISTON NO WEIGHT 48'' ON THE BUMPER LRM APPROVED


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

OH YEAH THIS ISNT A G BODY


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

SEE MR TRIANGLE YOU CANT BE SAYIN ALL THAT JAZZ.
WE GONNA PUT YOU DOWN HERE ON PAPER AND MAKE SURE WE CLOWN YOU.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 08:48 PM~6641830
> *OH YEAH THIS ISNT A G BODY
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH MR TRIANGLE IM A NOBODY!  I TRIED BIENG NICE 
YOU HAVE NOT AND WILL NOT EVER BE ABLE TO SEE THOSE CARS,BUT I ALMOST FORGOT YOU YOU DO MEAN SIDE TO SIDES AND I ONLY HOP.
PLEASE NEXT TIME BE FRIENDS NOT ENIMIES
NOW WHERE WAS I OH YEAH
BIG TIME HYDRAULICS IS THE NAME HOPPIN IS OUR GAME.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 10:35 PM~6641752
> *COOL ALL I DID WAS TELL THEM I HAD THE SAME SHIT IN MY CAR AND IT HIT BUMPER IN THERE VIDEO IT DIDNT HIT SO I WAS TRYING TO TELL THEM KEEP TRYING IT WILL WORK WITH THAT EQUIPMENT. I WAS TRYING TO KEEP SPIRITS UP  I BUILT CARS AND HAD TO DIAL IT IN TO BE ON POINT I WAS JUST OFFERING ANOTHER POINT OF VIEW FROM A PERSON WHO MASTERED THAT PUMP IN THE CAR THATS IT  DIDNT KNOCK IT AT ALL
> CAR DANCER IS THE ONE TRYING TO START SHIT.
> *


NO SIR, NOT TRYING 2 START SHIT...I HATE WHEN WE AS LOWRIDER PEEPS ARGUE ABOUT STUPID SHIT .....NOT NECESSARY HOMIE,LETS KEEP IT CLEAN


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 09:38 PM~6641779
> *OKAY ENOUGH SAID BIGTIME HYDRAULICS AND "INDIVIDUALS" CAR CLUB IS #1 EVERYWHERE
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT NOT CHROME AND CANDY FLOORS AND ITS A HOPPER


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 10:35 PM~6641752
> *COOL ALL I DID WAS TELL THEM I HAD THE SAME SHIT IN MY CAR AND IT HIT BUMPER IN THERE VIDEO IT DIDNT HIT SO I WAS TRYING TO TELL THEM KEEP TRYING IT WILL WORK WITH THAT EQUIPMENT. I WAS TRYING TO KEEP SPIRITS UP  I BUILT CARS AND HAD TO DIAL IT IN TO BE ON POINT I WAS JUST OFFERING ANOTHER POINT OF VIEW FROM A PERSON WHO MASTERED THAT PUMP IN THE CAR THATS IT  DIDNT KNOCK IT AT ALL
> CAR DANCER IS THE ONE TRYING TO START SHIT.
> *


NO SIR, NOT TRYING 2 START SHIT...I HATE WHEN WE AS LOWRIDER PEEPS ARGUE ABOUT STUPID SHIT .....NOT NECESSARY HOMIE,LETS KEEP IT CLEAN


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

LOOK AT THE PALM TREES IN SOUTH CENTRAL LA IN THE TOP PIC.
WELL KNOWN ON THE WET COAST FROM TOP TO BOTTOM.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Nov 26 2006, 08:54 PM~6641878
> *NO SIR, NOT TRYING 2 START SHIT...I HATE WHEN WE AS LOWRIDER PEEPS ARGUE ABOUT STUPID SHIT .....NOT NECESSARY HOMIE,LETS KEEP IT CLEAN
> *


I FEEL THE SAME WAY ABOUT IT.
I TRIED GIVING HOMIE SOME CONFIDENCE THAT THE PUMP HE WAS RUNNING
WAS THE RIGHT ONE AND I GOT SLAMMED BY YOU SO OF COARSE IM DEFENDING MYSELF.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 08:48 PM~6641830
> *OH YEAH THIS ISNT A G BODY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN GOOD JOB THAT GALAXY WAS JUMPING.
THAT IS A EXCELLENT PUMP YOUR RUNNING TO THE NOSE,LOCK UP LIKE A DOUBLE. I RAN 375PSI IN THE TANK FISH GREASE!!


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 09:08 PM~6641969
> *ONCE AGAIN GOOD JOB THAT GALAXY WAS JUMPING.
> THAT IS A EXCELLENT PUMP YOUR RUNNING TO THE NOSE,LOCK UP LIKE A DOUBLE. I RAN 375PSI IN THE TANK  FISH GREASE!!
> *



Thanks for the props..


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 09:18 PM~6642017
> *Thanks for the props..
> *


HEY MAN ANY TIME. IM A LOWRIDER HOMIE I PRO MOTE IT NOT DE MOTE IT
YOU DOIN YOUR THANG REALLY LIKE THEM WHEELS I HAVE A SET TOO!!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

damn theses rides are sick..


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Nov 26 2006, 09:21 PM~6642035
> *damn theses rides are sick..
> *


IF YOUR REFERING TO THE ONES WE POSTED WE HAVE A SHOP.
BIG TIME HYDRAULICS IN P.O. ANYONE CAN PM ME BUT THIS IS NOT OUR TOPIC SO GET AT US IF NEED BE.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

congrads on your hopper


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 03:11 PM~6639386
> *Just had my car built by Carlton Tucker (Triangle Hydraulics) and he snapped out on the Galaxie...Mad Props to him..car turned out nice and hits back bumper fresh out the gate With a SINGLE PUMP....check out my videos and pics...Props to the Midwest...ANIMOSITY C.C.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


i love it! looks like a brother to the impala. more people should do these.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

MR. CARLTON, LOOKS LIKE YOUR PUTTIN IN SOME WORK! LOOKS REAL GOOD!

WISH YOU COULD'VE MADE THE WEDDING BRO...

SEE YOU IN A FEW MONTHS AT CASPER IF NOT TAMPA...


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

since you guys are talking about what other peoples things are doing with piston and mastering them i have a cutlass with no piston and its at the 50 with 10 batt single pump and i ant nobody so you being somebody i guess thats nothing to bragg about


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 26 2006, 11:59 PM~6643011
> *since you guys are talking about what other peoples things are doing with piston and mastering them i have a cutlass with no piston and its at the 50 with 10 batt single pump and i ant nobody so you being somebody i guess thats nothing to bragg abouthttp://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h250/richardmoreno3/MYLOWRIDER-081-1.jpg[/img]
> *


the single was 4 years ago com on. you probably have wieght to so
ill be in sac town on dec 16th if you want to get some


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 26 2006, 11:59 PM~6643011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


actually the monte carlo was higher than yours in the pics.
8 battery. no wieght LRM rules. my street single does 65"


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2006, 12:01 AM~6643025
> *the single was 4 years ago com on. you probably have wieght to so
> ill be in sac town on dec 16th if you want to get some
> *


yeah i would under stand if you thought it had weight but that's kool if we ever meet up your more then well come to go thought it. and also dancers are more fun to me any way. more of a challenge hopping the front of a car gets old


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2006, 12:05 AM~6643038
> *actually the monte carlo was higher than yours in the pics.
> 8 battery. no wieght LRM rules. my street single does 65"
> *


that's an old pic and it was at 45 in that one i have a higher lock up now. i'm going to redo the car for next year and I'm also building a 64 and that should be ready for the streets next year it will have a tpi in it also going for 80's


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 27 2006, 01:59 AM~6643011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


8 BATT,S HOMIE, :biggrin: .............CUTLASS LOOKS GOOD BRO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: nice set up..


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Nov 27 2006, 09:37 AM~6643943
> *:biggrin: nice set up..
> *


THANK U SIR ,WE HAD FUN DOINING IT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice to see something a little different. :thumbsup:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

havent seen a lolo galaxie in a while, nice work, and i love the paint too. uffin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 08:48 PM~6641830
> *OH YEAH THIS ISNT A G BODY
> 
> 
> ...


excuse me sir carltons been doing this for years and your the rookies here! just cause you got 1 weight machine doesnt mean shit ,do you have somthing to prove talkin shit to ogs ,if thats the case then win a couple hops before u talk shit! and that silver cutlass doesnt have weight ive seeen it smash the bumper in person! go ahead carlton get ur props and dont worry about the haters!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 27 2006, 09:04 AM~6644289
> *excuse me sir carltons been doing this for years and your the rookies here! just cause you got 1 weight machine doesnt mean shit ,do you have somthing to prove talkin shit to ogs ,if thats the case then win a couple hops before u talk shit! and that silver cutlass doesnt have weight ive seeen it smash the bumper in person! go ahead carlton get ur props and dont worry about the haters!
> *


I HAVE HAD THE SHOP OPEN FOR 7 YEARS. ROOKIE I DOUBT.HOPPS GOT MORE TROPHIES FOR HOPPING THAN I CARE TO COUNT.YOU JUST A MOUTH.
POST YOUR SHIT UP I OWN LOW LOWSSSSS CHUMP SO HAVE YOUR BAMMER ASS SHIT READY WHEN I COME BACK DOWN UNTIL THEN SHUT YOUR MOUTH
SIDELINER. AND I GAVE THEM THERE PROPS ON THE GALAXY 

GET THE BALLS OUTTA YOUR MOUTH. YOU WANNA TALK OG???
YOU HAVE NO IDEA OBVIOUSLY WHO YOUR TALKING TO.

SEE I STAND OUT IN A CROWD AND YOUR PLAYIN THE BACKGROUND.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2006, 10:19 AM~6644652
> *I HAVE HAD THE SHOP OPEN FOR 7 YEARS. ROOKIE I DOUBT.HOPPS GOT MORE TROPHIES FOR HOPPING THAN I CARE TO COUNT.YOU JUST A MOUTH.
> POST YOUR SHIT UP I OWN LOW LOWSSSSS CHUMP SO HAVE YOUR BAMMER ASS SHIT READY WHEN I COME BACK DOWN UNTIL THEN SHUT YOUR MOUTH
> SIDELINER.    AND I GAVE THEM THERE PROPS ON THE GALAXY
> ...


is that right ,first of all your obviously a hater ,hating is bad for ur health!,second ,take ur busted up impala ( the one u keep getting ur ass smashed on with) and shove it up ur ass ! third i was smashing the bumper when u were still hangin in ur daddys nuts boy!


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 27 2006, 11:04 AM~6644289
> *excuse me sir carltons been doing this for years and your the rookies here! just cause you got 1 weight machine doesnt mean shit ,do you have somthing to prove talkin shit to ogs ,if thats the case then win a couple hops before u talk shit! and that silver cutlass doesnt have weight ive seeen it smash the bumper in person! go ahead carlton get ur props and dont worry about the haters!
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO BEN..LOVE U GUYS  MUCH RESPECT HOMIE FROM 1 BROTHER 2 ANOTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Nov 27 2006, 12:15 PM~6645244
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO BEN..LOVE U GUYS   MUCH RESPECT HOMIE FROM 1 BROTHER 2 ANOTHER :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

OK LOOK ANY HOPPER ON THIS PAGE WONT TO HOP LET ME KNOW I WILL BRAKE OFF ANY KIND OF CAR YOU GOT FROM PROTLAND TO WERE EVER I HAVE TO THAT 64 IMPALA IS NOT SHIT THOSE ARE SMALL INCH BOY LOOK ME UP I WILL IN YOU GAYS AREA LIKE IN TO WEEKS I THINK THERE WILL BE A HOUSE CALL COME BE READY FOR ME


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Nov 27 2006, 12:49 PM~6645449
> *OK LOOK ANY HOPPER ON THIS PAGE WONT TO HOP LET ME KNOW I WILL BRAKE OFF ANY KIND OF CAR YOU GOT FROM PROTLAND TO WERE EVER I HAVE TO THAT 64 IMPALA IS NOT SHIT THOSE ARE SMALL INCH BOY LOOK ME UP I WILL IN YOU GAYS AREA LIKE IN TO WEEKS I THINK THERE WILL BE A HOUSE CALL COME BE READY FOR ME
> *


damn looks like portland is goona get broke off agian!


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 27 2006, 12:51 PM~6645462
> *im on this page ?
> *


COME GET THIS ELCO HOMIE ANY BODY WHAT TO HOP LOOK ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Nov 27 2006, 12:54 PM~6645487
> *COME GET THIS ELCO HOMIE  ANY BODY WHAT TO HOP LOOK ME UP :biggrin:
> *


u still got that elco ill holla at u later tonight! as for this dude from portland i think hes got somthin to prove or somthin but its cool i got somthin for his ass next year!


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 27 2006, 12:57 PM~6645516
> *u still got that elco ill holla at u later tonight! as for this dude from portland i think hes got somthin to prove or somthin but its cool i got somthin for his ass next year!
> *


FUCK NEXT YEAR LET DO IT NOW I GOT A 63 RAG FOR THAT ASS FULLY CHROME OUT :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 27 2006, 11:51 AM~6645462
> *damn looks like portland is goona get broke off agian!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Nov 27 2006, 01:02 PM~6645546
> *FUCK NEXT YEAR LET DO IT NOW I GOT A 63 RAG FOR THAT ASS FULLY CHROME OUT :biggrin:
> *


63 rag what it do?


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 27 2006, 01:18 PM~6645626
> *63 rag what it do?
> *


ABOUT 90 INCHS FALLING BACK DOWN :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Nov 27 2006, 01:56 PM~6645709
> *ABOUT 90 INCHS FALLING BACK DOWN :0
> *


good inches weres portland at?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 27 2006, 03:00 PM~6645723
> *good inches weres portland at?
> *


WHERE THE FUCK IS YOUR CAR AT ? DONT SIT ON PEOPLES NUTS GET YOUR OWN


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks good.....nice to see something different out there. What's the frame have for re-enforcements?


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

the cars nice and it is a ford galaxy, which if you know is TOTALLY different than an x-frame impala and harder to get to hit than an impala...single pump, 8 batteries, and the car is NOT dialed in yet. no hate please- quit posting up g-bodys, and impalas, they aint got shit to do with this topic. this my cousins first set up...TRIANGLE HYDRAULICS IS IN THE BUILDING-  :guns: thanks for all the positive support


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

:machinegun:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 27 2006, 04:48 PM~6646372
> *What's the frame have for re-enforcements?
> *


:uh: :uh:


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 27 2006, 07:06 PM~6647826
> *:uh: :uh:
> *


Wrapped the sides and the bottom of the frame..full re-enforcement when i do a frame off...these galaxies are very strong in the frame rather than a x frame


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

stress wrap...they come with a full box already-


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

---TRIANGLE HYDRAULICS---AKA the bermuda triangle...


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 27 2006, 10:05 PM~6648188
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Nov 27 2006, 09:35 PM~6647992
> *---TRIANGLE HYDRAULICS---AKA the bermuda triangle...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

i aint hard to find.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Nov 27 2006, 12:49 PM~6645449
> *OK LOOK ANY HOPPER ON THIS PAGE WONT TO HOP LET ME KNOW I WILL BRAKE OFF ANY KIND OF CAR YOU GOT FROM PROTLAND TO WERE EVER I HAVE TO THAT 64 IMPALA IS NOT SHIT THOSE ARE SMALL INCH BOY LOOK ME UP I WILL IN YOU GAYS AREA LIKE IN TO WEEKS I THINK THERE WILL BE A HOUSE CALL COME BE READY FOR ME
> *


the car will be ready soon i will look you up.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2006, 08:32 PM~6648342
> *the car will be ready soon i will look you up.
> *


ok


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 04:11 PM~6639386
> *Just had my car built by Carlton Tucker (Triangle Hydraulics) and he snapped out on the Galaxie...Mad Props to him..car turned out nice and hits back bumper fresh out the gate With a SINGLE PUMP....check out my videos and pics...Props to the Midwest...ANIMOSITY C.C.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

heres my old friends 65 that we were gonna try to bag. but it fell through


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Nov 28 2006, 12:14 AM~6649323
> *heres my old friends 65 that we were gonna try to bag. but it fell through
> 
> 
> ...


hock it up :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

cant forget to thank george! :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Nov 28 2006, 12:39 PM~6651713
> *cant forget to thank george!  :biggrin:
> *


a million times homie


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

were not really on speaking terms anymore.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Nov 28 2006, 01:00 PM~6652682
> *were not really on speaking terms anymore.
> *


i never seen that model ford before with the rear suicide doors like that...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

that was aftermarket. and it was done like shit too.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

props man car looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Nov 28 2006, 09:16 PM~6656358
> *props man car looks good :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man,,,,,,,,,,,,,turned out real nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Nov 28 2006, 11:36 AM~6652104
> *a million times homie
> *



MAD PROPS TO GEORGE :biggrin: thanks for the help homie


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Nov 29 2006, 11:46 AM~6659102
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP.. JOJO  U GUYS DO GOOD WORK.............


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

nice bro, real nice!!!! i'm ont a ford guy but i think i would even do sumn like that or buick....to be different and still look good!


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 30 2006, 08:57 AM~6666049
> *nice bro, real nice!!!! i'm ont a ford guy but i think i would even do sumn like that or buick....to be different and still look good!
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Nov 29 2006, 01:38 PM~6660568
> *SUP.. JOJO   U GUYS DO GOOD WORK.............
> *


YES SER... ALL BACK BUMPER ALL DAY....DOING THE MOST HIGH INCH EVER A BAD DAY........ :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks good homie need more lo los round here. Carlton the hopper guy. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 30 2006, 09:19 PM~6670976
> *Looks good homie need more lo los round here. Carlton the hopper guy. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks..yeah he is good at what he does :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 30 2006, 11:19 PM~6670976
> *Looks good homie need more lo los round here. Carlton the hopper guy. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING,.....IT,S A MIDWEST THING :biggrin: THANKS ROB


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 30 2006, 11:20 PM~6670987
> *:biggrin:
> Thanks..yeah he is good at what he does  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JUST GLAD EVERYONE LIKES THE CAR ...WATCH OUT MIAMI :biggrin: :biggrin:GOT 2 LOVE THE STRIP CLUBS 2


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 26 2006, 03:34 PM~6639529
> *Looks good homie...Good to see some cars come from central IL.
> *


x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 30 2006, 11:32 PM~6671101
> *x 2  :biggrin:
> *


THANK U


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I like that shit, its differant and looks bad as fuck.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Nov 27 2006, 09:35 PM~6647992
> *---TRIANGLE HYDRAULICS---AKA the bermuda triangle...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 04:11 PM~6639386
> *Just had my car built by Carlton Tucker (Triangle Hydraulics) and he snapped out on the Galaxie...Mad Props to him..car turned out nice and hits back bumper fresh out the gate With a SINGLE PUMP....check out my videos and pics...Props to the Midwest...ANIMOSITY C.C.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NVR2HGH (Dec 28, 2005)

:0 Good shit Big Dogg!!! Keep on Keepin' on!........and remember, Just cuz people hate, doesn't escuse the fact that they suck dick!


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Here's my 64. I never cut it tho.... Thought about it...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Dec 1 2006, 12:02 PM~6673727
> *Here's my 64.  I never cut it tho....  Thought about it...
> 
> 
> ...


super clean /very clean ride homie


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Dec 1 2006, 12:02 PM~6673727
> *Here's my 64.  I never cut it tho....  Thought about it...
> 
> 
> ...


super clean /very clean ride homie  got 2 love the ford .when u think about it again ,come look us up :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Both cars are now sold...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 1 2006, 12:10 AM~6671394
> *
> *


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 04:11 PM~6639386
> *Just had my car built by Carlton Tucker (Triangle Hydraulics) and he snapped out on the Galaxie...Mad Props to him..car turned out nice and hits back bumper fresh out the gate With a SINGLE PUMP....check out my videos and pics...Props to the Midwest...ANIMOSITY C.C.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn i want that monte


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Dec 2 2006, 12:14 AM~6677718
> *damn i want that monte
> *



I had it on here for sale. Ended up selling local...

Heres the rest of the pics
http://www.highgravity-productions.com/monte

SOLD it for $6,500 One owner car, husband died, wife took over, she died, family sold it.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

niiiiiice :cheesy:


----------



## showpony2nc (Jan 15, 2006)

That car is very clean man . i am looking for one right now
keep the ford thang going


----------



## kandi66 (Jul 22, 2006)

heard there was some shit talkin about the homie Carlton just coming to see if I need to rip


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 02:11 PM~6639386
> *Just had my car built by Carlton Tucker (Triangle Hydraulics) and he snapped out on the Galaxie...Mad Props to him..car turned out nice and hits back bumper fresh out the gate With a SINGLE PUMP....check out my videos and pics...Props to the Midwest...ANIMOSITY C.C.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


nice hop.. i see the chains in the front in the a arms.. less stress on the ball joint :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

thats not the chains u all think that u c in the front, but yes the car is chained in the front,they r attached @ the back side of the lowercontrol arm & yes ,less stress on the upper control arm ball joint


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

3000+ hits...thanks for the love-


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

ITs good to see that you keep ridin alive in Peoria were there are only a handfull and people appreciate your dedication. My girl and I enjoy seein you out ridin on University and War Memorial.
It gives me inspiration to get my 64 going. I only wish the weather was better and more people would get involved. Peace


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

a few pics from indy 06, my fav being the one with my dually hooked up to "lord ford".


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Dec 3 2006, 09:22 PM~6687867
> *ITs good to see that you keep ridin alive in Peoria were there are only a handfull and people appreciate your dedication.  My girl and I enjoy seein you out ridin on University and War Memorial.
> It gives me inspiration to get my 64 going.  I only wish the weather was better and more people would get involved. Peace
> *


thanks. we dont need more people, just the right people...we gonna be ridin' forever.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Dec 3 2006, 11:22 PM~6687867
> *ITs good to see that you keep ridin alive in Peoria were there are only a handfull and people appreciate your dedication.  My girl and I enjoy seein you out ridin on University and War Memorial.
> It gives me inspiration to get my 64 going.  I only wish the weather was better and more people would get involved. Peace
> *


wad up p-town :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Dec 3 2006, 09:22 PM~6687867
> *ITs good to see that you keep ridin alive in Peoria were there are only a handfull and people appreciate your dedication.  My girl and I enjoy seein you out ridin on University and War Memorial.
> It gives me inspiration to get my 64 going.  I only wish the weather was better and more people would get involved. Peace
> *


need help holla-


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 4 2006, 11:50 AM~6691251
> *need help holla-
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 04:11 PM~6639386
> *Just had my car built by Carlton Tucker (Triangle Hydraulics) and he snapped out on the Galaxie...Mad Props to him..car turned out nice and hits back bumper fresh out the gate With a SINGLE PUMP....check out my videos and pics...Props to the Midwest...ANIMOSITY C.C.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

I appreciate it but I am the type that if i want it done right i got to do it myself. But like everyone there will be a point were experience comes in handy. Thanks for the offer. I may need to take you up on it. I agree there are alot of autozone tricked out shit rollin around only the true riderz actually spend dough on there ride and do it the right way. Curbserver Like the layout of your Caddy the paint is sweet and your wheels and interior are banging. I really liked the regal on 13s and the paint was sweet though not on the 20's I also like the artical in the JStar about Matt Flemming and you gettin racial Profiling. I never meet you guys I may never. But In this town I would say you guys are the people that keep the movement alive So you could say Layitlow made you famous.lol Peace.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 4 2006, 01:50 PM~6691251
> *need help holla-
> *


I need help :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:roflmao: what up! :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Dec 5 2006, 09:30 PM~6703212
> *I appreciate it but I am the type that if i want it done right i got to do it myself.  But like everyone there will be a point were experience comes in handy.  Thanks for the offer. I may need to take you up on it.      I agree there are alot of autozone tricked out shit rollin around only the true riderz actually spend dough on there ride  and do it the right way.  Curbserver Like the layout of your Caddy the paint is sweet and your wheels and interior are banging.  I really liked the regal on 13s and the paint was sweet though not on the 20's  I also like the artical in the JStar about Matt Flemming and you gettin racial Profiling.  I never meet you guys I may never.  But In this town I would say you guys are the people that keep the movement alive  So you could say Layitlow made you famous.lol Peace.
> *


thanks homie- it aint about who ya know, its who knows you...nobody does it alone- i dont care what they say.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 5 2006, 09:43 PM~6703337
> *I need help :biggrin:
> *


whats that you need some patron????


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 5 2006, 11:20 PM~6703508
> *:roflmao: what up! :biggrin:
> *


what up from bloomington way to keep ridin alive down here in central illinois :wave:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 5 2006, 10:28 PM~6703565
> *what up from bloomington  way to keep ridin alive down here in central illinois :wave:
> *


shit ill be there tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

I STILL NEED HELP...not mental help..carlton call me fucker :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

NICE


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 6 2006, 12:27 AM~6703554
> *whats that you need some patron????
> *


You buy, I'll drive (To the P that is) and you fuckers better start tellin me when the parties are happenin. I'm tired of hearing about it the next day :angry: 












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Is the Ford Galaxie originally a uni-body like the early mustangs and if so.........did you have to weld a frame onto the car to keep it from buckling and what kind of frame and from where did you purchase it ???

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Dec 7 2006, 01:32 AM~6712474
> *Is the Ford Galaxie originally a uni-body like the early mustangs and if so.........did you have to weld a frame onto the car to keep it from buckling and what kind of frame and from where did you purchase it ???
> 
> MUSTANG SALLI
> *


no, its a full frame, with leaf springs like a truck...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 7 2006, 09:06 AM~6713057
> *no, its a full frame, with leaf springs like a truck...
> *


wadz up -d......off 2 the work spot


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 7 2006, 07:16 AM~6713079
> *wadz up -d......off 2 the work spot
> *


ill try to hit u later-


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 6 2006, 11:29 PM~6712015
> *You buy, I'll drive (To the P that is) and you fuckers better start tellin me when the parties are happenin.  I'm tired of hearing about it the next day :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you gotta bring your own bucket tho--- hno:


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 7 2006, 07:16 AM~6713079
> *wadz up -d......off 2 the work spot
> *


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Dec 7 2006, 12:22 PM~6714137
> *
> *


sup homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 7 2006, 07:06 AM~6713057
> *no, its a full frame, with leaf springs like a truck...
> *


Um yes it is :uh: 
:twak:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you for posting this out here there is shit box that has been pasted around threw at least 3 owner in the last 3 months comin at me sideways "Can you fix it it's broke again?" "I told you before you before you bought it bitch the whole setup is ghetto rigded in it needs to be done the right way or you need to learn some shit yourself"


 :angry:  :uh: 
Punks I hate them and it sucks ass knowing I am one too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## owen (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kboogie (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah that nice it nice to get some more cars cut up in the world


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 7 2006, 11:42 AM~6713882
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: you gotta bring your own bucket tho--- hno:
> *


I used Thrush street last time. Worked great
:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: i was in quad last nite clubbin and strip clubbin


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Nov 27 2006, 09:35 PM~6647992
> *---TRIANGLE HYDRAULICS---AKA the bermuda triangle...
> *


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 8 2006, 06:37 AM~6721044
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup: i was in quad last nite clubbin and strip clubbin
> 
> 
> ...


Where at?


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 8 2006, 09:16 PM~6726766
> *Where at?
> *


downtown davenport, shinanigans(sp?) and across the street from that, then the body shop to see my girl  then the district, then ross' for breakfast!!!!!!!!!!! back at crib at 6 in the mornin...sucks to be me- :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

that galaxy is looking nice bro, different and the paint matches it nicely

ive always wanted a drop top 64 catalina...something different and ive never seen one lowrided before


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 9 2006, 12:58 AM~6727400
> *downtown davenport, shinanigans(sp?) and across the street from that, then the body shop to see my girl  then the district, then ross' for breakfast!!!!!!!!!!! back at crib at 6 in the mornin...sucks to be me- :biggrin:
> *


Across the street from shannigans at the Carrage Haus is where I took Bermuda Triangle for new years last year. We had a fuckin blast and I ALMOST hurled that night too... Damn Peorians :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 8 2006, 11:53 PM~6727646
> *that galaxy is looking nice bro, different and the paint matches it nicely
> 
> ive always wanted a drop top 64 catalina...something different and ive never seen one lowrided before
> *


Thnaks man..a lot of hard work, but it all paid off in the end :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Dec 9 2006, 11:24 AM~6728999
> *Thnaks man..a lot of hard work, but it all paid off in the end :biggrin:
> *


where u @?????????


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 9 2006, 09:09 AM~6728933
> *Across the street from shannigans at the Carrage Haus is where I took Bermuda Triangle for new years last year.  We had a fuckin blast and I ALMOST hurled that night too...    Damn Peorians :uh: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 HA :thumbsup:


----------



## NVR2HGH (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 9 2006, 11:09 AM~6728933
> *Across the street from shannigans at the Carrage Haus is where I took Bermuda Triangle for new years last year.  We had a fuckin blast and I ALMOST hurled that night too...    Damn Peorians :uh: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I remember that............well, the first few hrs anyway! We need to do it again this year! :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NVR2HGH_@Dec 9 2006, 01:21 PM~6729524
> *I remember that............well,  the first few hrs anyway!  We need to do it again this year!  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 9 2006, 04:24 PM~6730344
> *  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


What up man?


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 9 2006, 06:29 PM~6730880
> *What up man?
> *


chilling


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

man, i'm a big ford fan and I have to say I dig this car... I know that not a lot of people like fords but man... that sucker is nice. Any pics of the front and rear suspension? If so, put them up... from what I know, the coil spring sits on top of the upper a-arm, which is mounted on the fender... what did you guys do in the front and rear of the suspension? :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice galaxie...what are you doing about the reinforcments? isnt that hard on a unibody like that?....i didnt read the pages of posts before asking..so forgive me lol


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 9 2006, 10:23 PM~6732231
> *man, i'm a big ford fan and I have to say I dig this car... I know that not a lot of people like fords but man... that sucker is nice. Any pics of the front and rear suspension? If so, put them up... from what I know, the coil spring sits on top of the upper a-arm, which is mounted on the fender... what did you guys do in the front and rear of the suspension? :biggrin:
> *


would like 2 try some of your coils!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 04:11 PM~6639386
> *Just had my car built by Carlton Tucker (Triangle Hydraulics) and he snapped out on the Galaxie...Mad Props to him..car turned out nice and hits back bumper fresh out the gate With a SINGLE PUMP....check out my videos and pics...Props to the Midwest...ANIMOSITY C.C.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Nov 27 2006, 09:35 PM~6647992
> *---TRIANGLE HYDRAULICS---AKA the bermuda triangle...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

wad up 41,trim & bumpers off???????????


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 9 2006, 09:44 PM~6732652
> *wad up 41,trim & bumpers off???????????
> *


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 9 2006, 09:44 PM~6732652
> *wad up 41,trim & bumpers off???????????
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 9 2006, 08:23 PM~6732231
> *man, i'm a big ford fan and I have to say I dig this car... I know that not a lot of people like fords but man... that sucker is nice. Any pics of the front and rear suspension? If so, put them up... from what I know, the coil spring sits on top of the upper a-arm, which is mounted on the fender... what did you guys do in the front and rear of the suspension? :biggrin:
> *



Here are some pics of the rear end..turned out real nice.....big ups to Triangle Hydraulics


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 9 2006, 11:20 PM~6732525
> *would like 2 try some of your coils!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2
Triangle Hydraulics could use a OSC sponsor :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

4 link came out nice


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...Nice Galaxie........very nice


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Dec 10 2006, 10:06 AM~6734482
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ...Nice Galaxie........very nice
> *



thanks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Heres pics of the installers car:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 10 2006, 01:27 PM~6734816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorites.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> [/quotSORRY WAD UP -D


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 02:11 PM~6639386
> *Just had my car built by Carlton Tucker (Triangle Hydraulics) and he snapped out on the Galaxie...Mad Props to him..car turned out nice and hits back bumper fresh out the gate With a SINGLE PUMP....check out my videos and pics...Props to the Midwest...ANIMOSITY C.C.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride bro, nice to see another ford out there....i got a 64 fairlane sports coupe that i've been doin up all over again for a lil over 3 years now. Did they reinforce your strut towers? I know that they tend to tear or bow up, depending on how rough you are on the lifts. I will probably be taking my to Reds to have them take out the springs and put in 4 link too and reinforce the struts. They said they had already done a fairlane up last year and the guy didnt want to reinforce anything. Came back a few months later with the powerball and cylinder sticking up through the strut tower and hood...LOL. :roflmao:

This was my ride about 6 years ago....going under major rebuild now.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

he dont have a strut set up in the front, upper and lower control arms and springs...


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

[/quote]
carlton wanna hop? lol


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

the lil homie single pump, 10 batts ,stock pump ,stock lock up, from the park this weekend!


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

carlton wanna hop? lol
[/quote]
I,M A TEAM PLAYER BRO BEN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> carlton wanna hop? lol


I,M A TEAM PLAYER BRO BEN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:
[/quote]
lol sup my brotha im building somthing pretty way out right now! ill send u some pics later!


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

the 4 link looks good, anymore pics ?

Is that a suicide doors 4link ?

Did you cut out the stock crossmember that holds the upper shock mount ?

L


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 10 2006, 10:18 PM~6738299
> *he dont have a strut set up in the front, upper and lower control arms and springs...
> *


I know it's not your typical strut....the fairlane has upper and lower control arms too. What im talking about is the tower which held the original shock. The way they originally had done my set up was with reverse flows, and put a power ball at the top of the tower. Is this not how the galaxie is set up, or do the hoses run through the top of the tower??


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 12 2006, 12:07 AM~6745158
> *I know it's not your typical strut....the fairlane has upper and lower control arms too. What im talking about is the tower which held the original shock. The way they originally had done my set up was with reverse flows, and put a power ball at the top of the tower.  Is this not how the galaxie is set up, or do the hoses run through the top of the tower??
> *


he dont have a strut tower dog...at all. springs and shocks originally, but you can bring it to triangle hydraulics, if you'd like, to get it right  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 12 2006, 12:58 AM~6745417
> *he dont have a strut tower dog...at all. springs and shocks originally, but you can bring it to triangle hydraulics, if you'd like, to get it right   :biggrin:
> *


Thats crazy.....that means complete custom front end then cause everything mounts to the strut tower/wheel well/engine compartment....fenders, hood hinges....you got pix of it....you guys cut out the strut tower, and reinforce the wheel well/engine compartment? I don't want to go all out like that, this car is gonna be for show, not hopper, but sounds like you guys know what your doin, and looks like it too
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 12 2006, 09:45 PM~6750474
> *Thats crazy.....that means complete custom front end then cause everything mounts to the strut tower/wheel well/engine compartment....fenders, hood hinges....you got pix of it....you guys cut out the strut tower, and reinforce the wheel well/engine compartment? I don't want to go all out like that, this car is gonna be for show, not hopper, but sounds like you guys know what your doin, and looks like it too
> :thumbsup:
> *


THE FRONT END HAS A UPPER & LOWER WITH A SPRING POCKET UP FRONT.LIKE A G-BODY / CUTLASS/REGAL ETC.,NO STRUT TOWER @ ALL/NOT LIKE A HONDA


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

i could show you a pic, but then i'd have to kill you :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 12 2006, 10:48 PM~6750812
> *i could show you a pic, but then i'd have to kill you  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA  WADZ UP-D....DO U THINK WE FINALLY ANSWERED HIS ? :dunno:HOPE SO


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 12 2006, 09:06 PM~6750947
> *HAHAHA  WADZ UP-D....DO U THINK WE FINALLY ANSWERED HIS ?  :dunno:HOPE SO
> *


lol, i know...i hope. tryin to help as much as i can


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 12 2006, 11:10 PM~6750989
> *lol, i know...i hope. tryin to help as much as i can
> *


THATS WHAT WERE HERE 4 HOMIE....2 HELP& B HELPTE :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 10 2006, 12:00 PM~6734459
> *4 link came out nice
> *


THANKS


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 12 2006, 11:10 PM~6750989
> *lol, i know...i hope. tryin to help as much as i can
> *


R U STILL THINKING ABOUT HAVING A PARTY ON NEW YEARS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 12 2006, 08:48 PM~6750812
> *i could show you a pic, but then i'd have to kill you  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 alright keep the pix!!!! LOL, like i said, i don't wanna make it a hopper....but props for figuring out how to get a ford to hop....first ford i've seen hop like that....mines only got up about 6 inches, but i only had 4 batteries. Well keep up the work :thumbsup:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 13 2006, 07:37 AM~6753453
> *:0  alright keep the pix!!!! LOL, like i said, i don't wanna make it a hopper....but props for figuring out how to get a ford to hop....first ford i've seen hop like that....mines only got up about 6 inches, but i only had 4 batteries. Well keep up the work :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 13 2006, 07:23 AM~6753404
> *R U STILL THINKING ABOUT HAVING A PARTY ON NEW YEARS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah...not as big as the last one probably tho- $$$$$$$$$ you know


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 13 2006, 11:30 AM~6754063
> *yeah...not as big as the last one probably tho- $$$$$$$$$ you know
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 13 2006, 06:33 PM~6756783
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


nothin special, just safe cool enviroment...no drama...plenty of bubbly :biggrin:


----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

Any pics of this car slammed ?

L


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

dont have one since the coils collapsed, but the first pics are of it slammed, there really is no travel in the front...but i will be posting up some new pics next week of it  youll like the new pics :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: :guns: :wave: hno: :roflmao:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :cheesy: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pennywise619_@Nov 26 2006, 04:37 PM~6639545
> *im not  a ford guy but dam thats nice  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 13 2006, 11:21 PM~6758197
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *



Thanks


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 13 2006, 08:23 PM~6757330
> *:biggrin:  :guns:  :wave:  hno:  :roflmao:
> *



Oh yes they will like the new pics : :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Dec 14 2006, 02:28 AM~6758571
> *Oh yes they will like the new pics :  :uh:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:wave: hno:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 14 2006, 12:27 PM~6760083
> *:wave:  hno:
> *


sup-d


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 04:11 PM~6639386
> *Just had my car built by Carlton Tucker (Triangle Hydraulics) and he snapped out on the Galaxie...Mad Props to him..car turned out nice and hits back bumper fresh out the gate With a SINGLE PUMP....check out my videos and pics...Props to the Midwest...ANIMOSITY C.C.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 9 2006, 09:20 PM~6732525
> *would like 2 try some of your coils!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



just let me get my new batch together next year and we'll be talking


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

damn, sweet ass rear setup man... that's what I want to do to my dads 65 falcon... what did you do with the front suspension?



> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Dec 10 2006, 09:19 AM~6734312
> *Here are some pics of the rear end..turned out real nice.....big ups to Triangle Hydraulics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 14 2006, 09:27 PM~6762112
> *just let me get my new batch together next year and we'll be talking
> *


looking forward 2 putting them in the hopper & dancer :biggrin: hear your coils were the best ,sooo we want 2 roll with U :thumbsup:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 14 2006, 09:40 PM~6762179
> *damn, sweet ass rear setup man... that's what I want to do to my dads 65 falcon... what did you do with the front suspension?
> *


THE FRONT IS LIKE A G-BODYWITH A UPPER & LOWER CONTROL ARMS;& SPRING POCKET


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 14 2006, 07:46 PM~6762207
> *THE FRONT IS LIKE A G-BODYWITH A UPPER & LOWER CONTROL ARMS;& SPRING POCKET
> *



ahhh.... that's hella sweet... i'll hit you up as soon as I stock up on coils once again...


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 14 2006, 09:07 PM~6762593
> *ahhh.... that's hella sweet... i'll hit you up as soon as I stock up on coils once again...
> *



SOunds real good :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Dec 15 2006, 12:04 AM~6762924
> *SOunds real good :biggrin:
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOYEA!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 15 2006, 05:48 PM~6767314
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOYEA!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thought you were comin down today???


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 15 2006, 11:50 PM~6768308
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thought you were comin down today???
> *


working my azz off...  trying 2 make those green stamps ,4 them xmas presents 4 the fam :biggrin: hohoho merry chrismas


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 16 2006, 12:51 AM~6768881
> *working my azz off...  trying 2 make those green stamps ,4 them xmas presents 4 the fam :biggrin: hohoho merry chrismas
> *


NICE JOB MR. !!!! WOULD LOOK NICER IF IT WAS B.M'ED OUT TOO ????J/P ...GREAT WORK, DIDN'T KNOW YOU WHERE INTO HOPPING....SOMETIMES PEOPLE WONT VENTURE OUT....IT'S TOUGH TO CHANGE SWITCH TECHNIC


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2006, 01:34 AM~6769383
> *NICE JOB MR. !!!! WOULD LOOK NICER IF IT WAS B.M'ED OUT TOO ????J/P ...GREAT WORK, DIDN'T KNOW YOU WHERE INTO HOPPING....SOMETIMES PEOPLE WONT VENTURE OUT....IT'S TOUGH TO CHANGE SWITCH TECHNIC
> *


dont worry, we got another car for you that will be b/m'd out soon :biggrin:   ...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2006, 03:34 AM~6769383
> *NICE JOB MR. !!!! WOULD LOOK NICER IF IT WAS B.M'ED OUT TOO ????J/P ...GREAT WORK, DIDN'T KNOW YOU WHERE INTO HOPPING....SOMETIMES PEOPLE WONT VENTURE OUT....IT'S TOUGH TO CHANGE SWITCH TECHNIC
> *


THANK U SIR 4 THE PROPS, YOUR CORRECT ON THE SWITCH TECHIC,BUT WE,LL KEEP @ IT, TILL I GET RIGHT


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

carlton nice job man.this is ronnie from columbus gregs buddy


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 16 2006, 11:41 PM~6772964
> *carlton nice job man.this is ronnie from columbus gregs buddy
> *


wadz up ronnie,hows the new project coming along bro ....holla @ me sometime


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Wud up P-Town??


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 17 2006, 02:23 AM~6773741
> *Wud up P-Town??
> *


 :wave: bro troy


----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

Any more pics yet ?

L


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lgh1157_@Dec 17 2006, 12:31 PM~6775440
> *Any more pics yet ?
> 
> L
> *


 probably tuesday bro...my cameras fucked up-


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 17 2006, 02:52 PM~6775530
> *probably tuesday bro...my cameras fucked up-
> *


sup-d & amon


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 17 2006, 01:43 PM~6775722
> *sup-d & amon
> *


sup homie :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 17 2006, 03:54 PM~6775759
> *sup homie :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


it,s sunday, the bears r playing........,crown & sprite :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 17 2006, 02:53 PM~6775973
> *it,s sunday, the bears r playing........,crown & sprite :biggrin:
> *


not for me, im still fucked from FRIDAY drinkin with amons ass :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 17 2006, 04:58 PM~6775991
> *not for me, im still fucked from FRIDAY drinkin with amons ass :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


could u ask twone about the new hoses 4 the bda-triangle


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

i will...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 17 2006, 05:29 PM~6776068
> *i will...
> *


thank u sir


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 17 2006, 01:54 PM~6775759
> *sup homie :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



What up dogg...you gonna like these new pics that are gonna come out at the end of the week...gotta get my camera fixed and they will be posted...


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 17 2006, 04:58 PM~6775991
> *not for me, im still fucked from FRIDAY drinkin with amons ass :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA Thats what you get for makin fun of me... :biggrin: :biggrin: Thinkin about spendin New Years in The P. Wheres the party at and can Big Iowa homie kick it??
I'm team Triangle too, right?


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Damn - New page :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 18 2006, 12:54 AM~6778124
> *HAHAHAHA Thats what you get for makin fun of me... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Thinkin about spendin New Years in The P.  Wheres the party at and can Big Iowa homie kick it??
> I'm team Triangle too, right?
> *


always  it,s a midwest thing :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 04:11 PM~6639386
> *Just had my car built by Carlton Tucker (Triangle Hydraulics) and he snapped out on the Galaxie...Mad Props to him..car turned out nice and hits back bumper fresh out the gate With a SINGLE PUMP....check out my videos and pics...Props to the Midwest...ANIMOSITY C.C.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 18 2006, 06:48 AM~6779011
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 17 2006, 10:54 PM~6778124
> *HAHAHAHA Thats what you get for makin fun of me... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Thinkin about spendin New Years in The P.  Wheres the party at and can Big Iowa homie kick it??
> I'm team Triangle too, right?
> *


im haiving a party..u guys are more than welcome-  :biggrin: now that team triangle thing?????? :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

A sweet galaxy with a bangin setup that's tight.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks everybody! keep an eye on this topic the next couple of days...  :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 18 2006, 09:23 PM~6782430
> *im haiving a party..u guys are more than welcome-    :biggrin: now that team triangle thing?????? :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Might be seein ya New Years


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

cool- :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 19 2006, 08:37 AM~6784433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 19 2006, 11:28 PM~6788563
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 10 2006, 11:42 AM~6734861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are you confused about????????


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 19 2006, 10:31 PM~6789132
> *
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 20 2006, 09:51 AM~6790442
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

damn it, more pics :biggrin: 

hey are those brass knuckles???


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 20 2006, 09:51 AM~6790442
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> *


Kinda likin it


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 20 2006, 11:54 AM~6791756
> *damn it, more pics  :biggrin:
> 
> hey are those brass knuckles???
> *


yes sir...and some special pics :biggrin: thursday...promise-


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

-ok, heres a pic of the set up









:biggrin:


----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

Are those body parts ?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

L


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lgh1157_@Dec 21 2006, 05:27 PM~6800039
> *Are those body parts ?
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...











teaser pic...of the front end. see, no strut tower. more friday  thanks for the support homies. you wont be dissapointed-


----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

I wanna see that shit slammed

That Apron looks fuckin good man

L


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

sneak peek of the business...


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lgh1157_@Dec 21 2006, 06:31 PM~6800325
> *I wanna see that shit slammed
> 
> That Apron looks fuckin good man
> ...


thanks man...im guessin the apron is the wheelwell??? :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 21 2006, 06:36 PM~6800332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....just wait...tomorrow the pics will be on here for sure..ANIMOSITY CC :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

real water drops or paint? cant tell lol...looks good


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 22 2006, 12:52 PM~6804968
> *real water drops or paint? cant tell lol...looks good
> *


well thank you sir. they are painted... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 23 2006, 04:35 AM~6808784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homies :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 23 2006, 08:00 PM~6811413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

ill be adding more color graphics to the roof and dash today...  then smother and cover it with clear...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

SUP FELLOWS


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

anatomy of a dash...roof coming up wed. :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 27 2006, 01:40 AM~6833114
> *anatomy of a dash...roof coming up wed. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice i cant wait to pull up on you :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks, and hey, i can't wait for you TO pull up...notice, i didn't ask you what you were bringin. they don't call me curbserver for nothin'- :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 27 2006, 02:00 AM~6833303
> *thanks, and hey, i can't wait for you TO pull up...notice, i didn't ask you what you were bringin. they don't call me curbserver for nothin'- :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


single pump buddy thats all i need :0


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:0 cool :wave: he's single and looking lol


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

U TELL,EM-D :biggrin:


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 04:11 PM~6639386
> *Just had my car built by Carlton Tucker (Triangle Hydraulics) and he snapped out on the Galaxie...Mad Props to him..car turned out nice and hits back bumper fresh out the gate With a SINGLE PUMP....check out my videos and pics...Props to the Midwest...ANIMOSITY C.C.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2006, 01:34 AM~6769383
> *NICE JOB MR. !!!! WOULD LOOK NICER IF IT WAS B.M'ED OUT TOO ????J/P ...GREAT WORK, DIDN'T KNOW YOU WHERE INTO HOPPING....SOMETIMES PEOPLE WONT VENTURE OUT....IT'S TOUGH TO CHANGE SWITCH TECHNIC
> *



SAY WHAT!!!


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 28 2006, 11:33 AM~6842971
> *SAY WHAT!!!
> *


i just love r sport :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: :wave: :nono: :guns: :burn:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:0 :biggrin: hno:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 28 2006, 09:31 PM~6848663
> *:0  :biggrin: hno:
> 
> 
> ...


BAD AZZ :biggrin: :uh: :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

thank you sir, thats not cleared yet...it'll look better when wet. should be clearing friday-


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

heres some of the lower graphics...


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

sorry had to add a pic of my bros car :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

more of our paint work


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 29 2006, 12:18 AM~6850264
> *thank you sir, thats not cleared yet...it'll look better when wet. should be clearing friday-
> *


will stop by 2mor,will b in the area ran; out of gas 4 the wielder
c u then homie


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 29 2006, 12:31 AM~6850419
> *more of our paint work
> 
> 
> ...


wadz up darius brother hno: I MEAN TWONIE....HAHAHA :roflmao: J/P


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 14 2006, 09:40 PM~6762179
> *damn, sweet ass rear setup man... that's what I want to do to my dads 65 falcon... what did you do with the front suspension?
> *


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 14 2006, 09:40 PM~6762179
> *damn, sweet ass rear setup man... that's what I want to do to my dads 65 falcon... what did you do with the front suspension?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

only pic of the front we can show without exposing secrets :biggrin:  triangle hydraulics :0


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

i wanted to mimic the ford v8 symbol in the striping








trunk








2 frenched antennas...








roof shot...









Creative Situations


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 30 2006, 01:17 PM~6862537
> *i wanted to mimic the ford v8 symbol in the striping
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP THE PICS COMIN-D


----------



## Cube (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice men


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

It's so muthafuckin soulful


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

rims by kieth- candy blue with candy pink spokes 13x7







































































master painter Loiue huffman and Creative Situations (aka curbserver) colabo- 
i'm gonna do a build up topic on this paint in the post your rides section...link will be added soon.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cube_@Dec 31 2006, 04:21 PM~6871563
> *Nice men
> *


thank you's :wave:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

Im diggin it, i still wanna se it slammed though


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

that is slammed bro- this is a hopper dog, too low and it bottoms out, and you gotta have alot of coil to get travel... :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

those patterns turned out nice


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jan 1 2007, 09:43 PM~6878674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT LOOKS OFF THE CHAIN-D


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 1 2007, 07:46 PM~6878692
> *those patterns turned out nice
> *


thanks man, i'm glad you like it... :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jan 1 2007, 07:48 PM~6878714
> *DAM THAT LOOKS OFF THE CHAIN-D
> *


thanks big homie...  :cheesy:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

nice to see a ford done up and on the bumper, its different and does the damn thing for eight batteries


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

we're workin hard on it and appreciate that- :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 26 2006, 08:54 PM~6640715
> *x2
> *


x3 That thing is hot


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Jan 2 2007, 06:11 PM~6885506
> *x3 That thing is hot
> *


thanks for the comments fellas :biggrin:


----------



## kandycoated1 (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 29 2006, 12:07 AM~6850780
> *wadz up darius brother hno: I MEAN TWONIE....HAHAHA :roflmao: J/P
> *


fuck you *****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandycoated1 (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandycoated1_@Jan 2 2007, 08:04 PM~6886709
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AW SHIT>>>TWIZZLE IN THE HOUSE 

ANIMOSITY


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

next in line after the galaxy for paint... :0


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

great...wet sanding, lol :ugh: :banghead: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandycoated1_@Jan 2 2007, 09:56 PM~6886640
> *fuck you *****!!! :biggrin:
> *


wecome newbie :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jan 3 2007, 08:56 PM~6895391
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


wadzzzzz up bro-d :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jan 5 2007, 05:29 PM~6913758
> *wadzzzzz up bro-d  :biggrin:
> *


we need that rack built *****!!!! to send it out for chrome... :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jan 6 2007, 10:45 PM~6922194
> *we need that rack built *****!!!! to send it out for chrome... :biggrin:
> *


WILL B THERE THIS AFTERNOON @ 4  WORKING 2DAY :uh:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jan 7 2007, 07:41 AM~6924682
> *WILL B THERE THIS AFTERNOON @ 4  WORKING 2DAY :uh:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

came home & fell out


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

TTT
Lets see that new fuckin paint job.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Feb 2 2007, 11:22 PM~7161841
> *TTT
> Lets see that new fuckin paint job.
> *


HELL YEA.......... :biggrin:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

nice....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hey homie looks good but next time put it in nutral so it rolls.if it was in nutral then your drive shaft is binding homie

VIDEOS

Galaxie #1
Galaxie #2
[/quote]


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> hey homie looks good but next time put it in nutral so it rolls.if it was in nutral then your drive shaft is binding homie
> 
> VIDEOS
> 
> ...


[/quote]
THANKS NIMSTER,WERE ON IT BRO :biggrin: TRIANGLE HYDRAULICS


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

THANKS NIMSTER,WERE ON IT BRO :biggrin: TRIANGLE HYDRAULICS
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> THANKS NIMSTER,WERE ON IT BRO :biggrin: TRIANGLE HYDRAULICS


:biggrin:
[/quote]
C U @ CARL CASPER NOT GOING 2 MIAMI,NO SPONSORS  hno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> :biggrin:


C U @ CARL CASPER NOT GOING 2 MIAMI,NO SPONSORS  hno:
[/quote]
I wanted to go but I have to see if theres any rooms available.where are you staying at?


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> C U @ CARL CASPER NOT GOING 2 MIAMI,NO SPONSORS  hno:


I wanted to go but I have to see if theres any rooms available.where are you staying at?
[/quote]
I,M STAYING @ BBBBBRUCE.S HOUSE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> I wanted to go but I have to see if theres any rooms available.where are you staying at?


I,M STAYING @ BBBBBRUCE.S HOUSE
[/quote]
 oh ok :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

i dont have any pics of it buffed out, which it is...too cold out!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Feb 4 2007, 11:16 PM~7175615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup-d whats crackelackin homie :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Feb 5 2007, 06:42 AM~7177769
> *sup-d whats crackelackin homie :biggrin:
> *


shit, just repainting the van now...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Feb 5 2007, 11:15 AM~7178317
> *shit, just repainting the van now...
> *


louie i hope :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Damn... They paint that shit with with the engine still in?? damn...cool... :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Feb 5 2007, 08:32 PM~7184359
> *louie i hope :biggrin:
> *


nope...me-  goin old school, flat black rat rod look with candy green scallops and pinstriping...no more spinners. smooth caps. pics up soon- week long with the razorblades :angry:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Feb 5 2007, 09:13 PM~7184810
> *Damn...  They paint that shit with with the engine still in??  damn...cool... :biggrin:
> *


ALOT of masking :uh:  ...were gonna still pull the motor, but just shot it in anyways, while we were at it-


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Feb 6 2007, 01:06 AM~7186224
> *nope...me-  goin old school, flat black rat rod look with candy green scallops and pinstriping...no more spinners. smooth caps. pics up soon- week long with the razorblades :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS I NOW U,LL B LAYING IN DOWN (OFF THE HOOK) :biggrin: 
CAN,T WAIT 2 C IT ,KEEP POSTING PICS


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

will do...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Feb 6 2007, 09:41 AM~7187812
> *will do...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

never seen a galaxie hopped in the 40's great job carlton.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Feb 7 2007, 07:17 AM~7197131
> *never seen a galaxie hopped in the 40's great job carlton.
> *


thanks bro adding 2 more batt soon trying 4 50 plus? :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL!! IT'S GREAT TO SEE SOMETHING DIFFERENT. KEEP IT UP, 2 MORE BATTERIES AND I SEE A NEW BACK BUMPER IN YOUR FUTURE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Feb 8 2007, 09:01 PM~7213113
> *BEAUTIFUL!! IT'S GREAT TO SEE SOMETHING DIFFERENT. KEEP IT UP, 2 MORE BATTERIES AND I SEE A NEW BACK BUMPER IN YOUR FUTURE!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks 4 the vote of confidence :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

GREAT LOOKING GALAXIE BRO I LOVE IT. POPS USED TO HAVE ONE NEVER THOUGHT IT WOULD OF MADE A CLEAN LOW LOW OR I WOULD OF KEPT IT :twak: 

MUCH PROPS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

lord ford...








and the black stealth bomber project...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

I C U HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Feb 9 2007, 12:31 AM~7215226
> *GREAT LOOKING GALAXIE BRO I LOVE IT. POPS USED TO HAVE ONE NEVER THOUGHT IT WOULD OF MADE A CLEAN LOW LOW OR I WOULD OF KEPT IT :twak:
> 
> MUCH PROPS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


THANK U BRO


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Nov 26 2006, 05:11 PM~6639386
> *Just had my car built by Carlton Tucker (Triangle Hydraulics) and he snapped out on the Galaxie...Mad Props to him..car turned out nice and hits back bumper fresh out the gate With a SINGLE PUMP....check out my videos and pics...Props to the Midwest...ANIMOSITY C.C.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 64!
I ALWAYS LIKE THESE 64-67
I CUT A 67 500 IN 99 IT WAS DOING 30" WITH SHOWTIME PUMPS AND YELLOW COILS IN THE FRONT! I INSTALL CHEVY BALL JONTS INTO THE FORD A-ARMS, AND MADE A SLEEVE FOR THE SPINDLE. IT WORK REAL GOOD. NICE FOR A SP HOMIE? HOLLA!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Feb 9 2007, 10:30 PM~7222360
> *NICE 64!
> I ALWAYS LIKE THESE 64-67
> I CUT A 67 500 IN 99 IT WAS DOING 30" WITH SHOWTIME PUMPS AND YELLOW COILS IN THE FRONT! I INSTALL CHEVY BALL JONTS INTO THE FORD A-ARMS, AND MADE A SLEEVE FOR THE SPINDLE. IT WORK REAL GOOD. NICE FOR A SP HOMIE? HOLLA!
> *


thank u 4 the postive remarks


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

i still have to pinstripe it 3 colors...


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

Sick wit it...turned out real nice...ill have to come by to peep it


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Feb 18 2007, 07:57 AM~7289772
> *Sick wit it...turned out real nice...ill have to come by to peep it
> *


thanks...al said hes coming for you about those comments on his wing extensions on his house, uh, i mean his display. :biggrin:


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

I mean for someone working at MENARDS..u'd think he'd have a display for half of the P.............."HE TRIPPIN WITH NO MAP"


Come get some AL


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

OK GUYS,PLAY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: unforgiven50insp,* Bermuda Triangle*

Wut up homie??


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Feb 18 2007, 08:33 AM~7289889
> *I mean for someone working at MENARDS..u'd think he'd have a display for half of the P.............."HE TRIPPIN WITH NO MAP"
> Come get some AL
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## piranah (Jun 17, 2013)

Looking good. I might hit you up for some pin striping. Its impossible to find somebody around here.


----------

